# Ah les parents !!!



## Emily (9 Octobre 2022)

Dimanche soir, deux SMS ... Entre 19h30 et 20h30 ☹️
Le premier pour savoir si je peux accueillir la petite à 10h au lieu de 8h30 demain matin, certainement que la petite famille va rentrer tard ce soir et qu'ils veulent laisser la petite dormir vous savez cette petite qui ne dort pas beaucoup chez moi  ... Ça va un peu mieux mais de très petites siestes et ensuite elle chouine jusqu'à son depart parcequ'elle est fatiguée mais ce n'est plus l'heure de la sieste 😭
Le second SMS la maman de deux petits que j'accueille demain en adaptation, contrat fait et là là maman me dit chez mon ancienne assistante maternelle c'est mon mari qui était l'employeur 🤔.
J'ai pourtant bien demandé qui était l'employeur auparavant avant de remplir les contrats. 
Tous les contrats (fraterie) sont au nom de la maman 😡
Est ce qu'il faut tout changer à votre avis ?
Merci pour vos réponses
Bonne soirée


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Octobre 2022)

Et bien votre semaine commence bien !!! qui vous dit que les PE de la fratrie ne vont pas encore changer d'avis par la suite ? et vous n'êtes qu'en adaptation !!! attention ...


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Octobre 2022)

J’ajouterai sur le contrat déjà fait, le nom et prénom du père et le fait signer et paraphé à chaque inscription + parapher chaque page. Ce n’est pas un souci.

Et la petite qui arrive à 10h, tant mieux pour s’occuper des deux nouveaux 👍


----------



## Emily (9 Octobre 2022)

angèle1982 oui effectivement ça commence bien, en plus contrat sur 3 jours 26h par semaine avec planning différent maman en milieu hospitalier.
8h30 19h15
8h30 17h30
12h45 19h15
Pas beaucoup de demandes en ce moment, un gros contrat qui s'est arrêté pour la rentrée donc besoin de travailler.
Le petit qui a deux ans et dans la "frustration" donc il se met à crier lorsque quelque chose ne va pas et se tape la tête sur le carrelage.
Il est venu avec sa maman la semaine dernière et l'a fait devant devant moi.
La puce que j'accueille a eu très peur et à hurler à son tour et s'est mise à pleurer la pauvre .


----------



## Emily (9 Octobre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> J’ajouterai sur le contrat déjà fait, le nom et prénom du père et le fait signer et paraphé à chaque inscription + parapher chaque page. Ce n’est pas un souci.
> 
> Et la petite qui arrive à 10h, tant mieux pour s’occuper des deux nouveaux 👍


Merci Chantou, oui je vais faire ça, cela va m'éviter de tout recommencer 😟
Merci


----------



## Nounou22 (9 Octobre 2022)

@Emily ,
Ça sent le contrat foireux qui ne va pas durer ça 😅
Horaire de m....., Éducation par dessus la jambe, et parents à l'ouest ....le tiercé gagnant 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## MeliMelo (10 Octobre 2022)

Oui vous pouvez mettre le père sur le contrat, à côté de la mère. Pour le petit, oui ce n'est pas un âge facile. Il y a pas mal d'enfants qui se tapent la tête sur le sol lors de crises de frustration, mon fils faisait pareil, ça finit par passer avec du temps, de la douceur et de la patience. D'autres se roulent par terre :-D Bon courage.


----------



## Orlhad (10 Octobre 2022)

Finalement, la vraie difficulté dans notre métier, c'est les parents  😄 . Mais bon, on a pas encore autorisé inventé les enfants sans géniteurs donc faut faire avec...


----------



## liline17 (10 Octobre 2022)

Pour moi, la vrai difficulté, c'est la PMI, sur laquelle nous n'avons aucun controle, alors que des PE pénibles, on peut éviter de signer avec eux, et sinon, il reste la démission en derniers recours 
Dans un cas comme celui ci, je lui dirai de me rédiger un avenant pour indiquer le changement d'employeur, pour la bonne raison, qu'elle aurait du en parler avant, et qu'en la faisant rédiger un document, je lui fait comprendre que c'est à elle de gérer ses manquements, pas à moi de me rajouter des taches administratives, de plus, elle comprendra mieux que tout a des conséquences


----------



## Orlhad (10 Octobre 2022)

Ah oui, j'oubliais ce truc . On peut faire sans la PMI aussi ? 😄


----------



## nounoucat1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Et oui vous ne touchez pas au contrat et vous dîtes a cette maman de faire un avenant pour le changement d'employeur..
Et commencer plus tard pas de soucis bonne semaine !


----------



## emmanou21 (10 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour a tous, hier soir a 22h40 ! Sms un employeur me fait part qu'elle sort du médecin de garde et que je n'aurai pas la petite a 17h30 ce lundi bonne soirée, j'ai répondu ce matin a 7h, bonjour bon rétablissement à la petite bonne journée, dommage si elle dort moi c'était hier soir, surtout que j'accueille cet enfant, Que le soir !


----------



## nounoucat1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour si tu dors il ne faut pas garder ton téléphone près de toi .


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

L'éducation voudrait surtout de ne pas envoyer un sms à 22h40 un dimanche soir 
Je pense que ça pouvait attendre le lendemain matin 8h00
Surtout si cet enfant n'est censé ne venir qu'à 17h00

Et si comme moi ton portable te sert de réveil et bien il est posé sur ta table de nuit


----------



## Nounou22 (10 Octobre 2022)

Attention les AMs 😉 dormir avec un tel allumé à côté de sa tête est néfaste pour la santé. Je vous incite à mettre votre tel en mode avion la nuit, comme ça votre tel peut quand même vous servir de réveil et vous n'aurez pas les ondes qui vont avec 😉
Belle journée à tous et toutes 🥰


----------

